# Motorola Surfboard sb5100 no gui need to open ports please help!



## MasterDave (Sep 11, 2007)

ive got a mediacom cable connection
im trying to open ports in my nat
ive opened the ports in all my firewall / anti-virus software
but i cannot surf into the modem to open the ports in the nat
i ran ip config an this is what i got

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Master>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Master
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-3F-69-97
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c129:6ed6:9f12:ab0c%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 12.208.23.185(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 08, 2007 11:50:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 14, 2007 1:07:48 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 12.208.16.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 12.207.235.13
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333201
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 204.127.203.135
216.148.225.135
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{296D103F-AC3F-41D3-95F1-DAF10E783
3FD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:12.208.23.185%11(Preferred
)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 204.127.203.135
216.148.225.135
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38e:38a7:7cd:f32f:e846(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38a7:7cd:f32f:e846%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:cd0:17b9::cd0:17b9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 204.127.203.135
216.148.225.135
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Master>

i am hooked to my modem via the ethernet adapter
i tried to surf into the default gateway ip and got this message

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 12.208.16.1

IE Sorry, we couldn't find http://12.208.16.1/. Here are some related websites

all of which were irrelevant


im running windows vista
i do tech support for dsl 
i just want to open some ports in my nat
but this modem is out of my range...
if anyone can help i would appreciate it

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't have a router, you're connected to a public IP address. There is no NAT layer to port forward through, you're directly connected to the Internet! :smile:


----------



## MasterDave (Sep 11, 2007)

what could be causing my ports to not be open if i opened them in my firewall then?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably another firewall.


----------



## MasterDave (Sep 11, 2007)

well im not running any other firewalls

but i do have windows vista,

is there something i need to do to finish opening the ports or is opening them in the firewall enuf?

my program occasionally says that my ports are blocked....

it doesnt say that they are blocked all the time

which i think is odd

thanks for all you guys help

:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's something about Vista blocking the ports, or your ISP blocks them. It depends on the ports in question, for instance, many ISP's block stuff like port 25 for SMTP servers.


----------

